# Epiphone Les Paul or Hagstrom Swede?



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm in the market for my first electric guitar. I'm not sure what style of music I'll end up playing but my preferences lean towards rock and blues. That being said, I'm curious about different styles so I'd like to get something that can make a variety of sounds and not be too limiting.

I'm drawn towards an LP-style guitar on looks alone, and if it's good enough for Jimmy Page, it's good enough for me. 

I was kind of sold on an Epiphone Les Paul Custom, but I took a look at a Hagstrom Swede today, and I'm intrigued. 

I'd like some advice from people on what the key differences are between these two guitars, what quality issues they each have, and the general playability/sound quality of each one. Positive and negative reviews are welcome.

Thanks!

--- D


----------



## cdub66 (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm interested in what others have to say as well. The Super Swede has my attention.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

hey Duster:

I like Epi LP's but I can't compare them to a Hagstrom as I've never owned/played one. I find that the Epi's are very "playable"

You might find that you will need to upgrade the pots, switch and jack in an Epi , especially the pots. 
Possibly the machine heads also...if you have problems with it not staying in tune.

There are many humbuckers available, if you feel that you need a change of tone/"hotness"/"warmth". Have a look at the Seymour Duncan site and you will see what I mean.

Also, LP's *tend* to be towards the heavy side. 

How do they compare from a cost perspective? 

I'd be a bit concerned that the Hagstrom might not be the easiest to sell/trade ...maybe I'm wrong on this. 

Good Luck and enjoy!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

greco said:


> hey Duster:
> 
> I like Epi LP's but I can't compare them to a Hagstrom as I've never owned/played one. I find that the Epi's are very "playable"
> 
> ...


Thanks, yes, I've heard that about Epis. It's all new to me so clearly I have a lot to learn about electric guitars. 

As for cost, they're pretty close. Epi LPs go from about $500 to $600 depending on model, while the Hagstrom Swede is about $550, but it includes a nice hardshell case. Cost definitely won't be the deciding factor, they're close enough in price.

--- D


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The thing is, there have got to be a 100 or Epi LPs on sale in Toronto at any given time. Go out and play as many as you can until you find a ringer. Try a few Swedes too, though I'm not sure who deals with Hagstrom. I have three guitars - I never bought any unplayed first.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> The thing is, there have got to be a 100 or Epi LPs on sale in Toronto at any given time. Go out and play as many as you can until you find a ringer. Try a few Swedes too, though I'm not sure who deals with Hagstrom. I have three guitars - I never bought any unplayed first.


I'm looking for a lefty, so the numbers aren't quite that high. But you're right, I'm sure there are at least 10 out there at the moment. 

--- D


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi Duster,

You should seriously check out Agile guitars; ridiculously good guitars for very little cash. As an added bonus, Agile probably offers more left handed models than any other company.

TG


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> Hi Duster,
> 
> You should seriously check out Agile guitars; ridiculously good guitars for very little cash. As an added bonus, Agile probably offers more left handed models than any other company.
> 
> TG



I was about to suggest the same thing. I had an Agile goldtop that was on par with any Les Paul style guitar I have played. After numerous tries, I know I am just not an LP person. Someone on the forums bought it from me though, and last I heard he was very happy with it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

lefty AL3000 anybody?


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

I just bought a bass and classical from Rondo. they are awesome deals for the money.

check out Harmony-central for user reviews...

http://reviews.harmony-central.com/reviews/Guitar/brand/Agile

I've got my eye on a hollow tele and\or one of their PRS copies...


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Budda said:


> lefty AL3000 anybody?


are you selling it?what does it look like?


----------

